

How to reach students w/ offline marketing - bjoernw
http://bjoernw.com/2010/03/offline-marketing-that-reaches-college-students/

======
samratjp
Amazes me so much how the more popular college clubs can be based on how
frequently they serve free food.

"All you have to do is sponsor some food, or send them some free products and
they will love you."

~~~
bjoernw
Even actually good events need to offer something to get students to come out
- at least in colder climates.

